# 2010 Carolina Subaru/Gary Fisher Team Cronus Ultimate



## crackednipples (Jan 31, 2010)

Courtesy of Carolina Bicycle Co.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

It would be cool if they'd let regular people pick that bike.. I like it a lot better than the standard ultimate paint job.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

MarvinK said:


> It would be cool if they'd let regular people pick that bike.. I like it a lot better than the standard ultimate paint job.


<p style="bold; color:red; font-size:30px;">+1</p>

That paint job looks excellent. Just looking at it makes me want one....bad.


----------



## illuminatironin (Nov 16, 2011)

*Team Subaru*

Hi Guys,
How can you tell it is a Team Subaru Bike?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

illuminatironin said:


> Hi Guys,
> How can you tell it is a Team Subaru Bike?


I think it means that one of the regional team's sponsors is "Carolina Subaru", most likely a dealership chain, not the national team.


----------



## illuminatironin (Nov 16, 2011)

Just wondering if it is a special edition color scheme. I have a chance to pick one up.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

It is. That color is not available any other way, same with the green/yellow ones that Kelly Benefit Strategies used.


----------



## illuminatironin (Nov 16, 2011)

Do you think that it would be a good purchase from a collection standpoint? I love the bike but it might be a bit to aggressive for me. I test rode it and it was pinching my neck. Could have been a set up issue though. I need to go back for a second ride before I decide.


----------



## fgf1012 (Mar 5, 2008)

Did you ever sell this frame?


----------



## crackednipples (Jan 31, 2010)

fgf1012 said:


> Did you ever sell this frame?


Actually I still have it been using it on the trainer and am selling when my Tarmac arrives. Would you like it?

ehagerty at gmail dot com


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

The picture is gone now. Can you repost it and, what size is it?


----------



## crackednipples (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the inquiry but fgf1012 is now the proud owner of it.....


----------

